# upground



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Just went and this place is so confusing. No structure from what I can tell. 30+ 4-5 inch perch, decent largemouth, and a ton of juvenile channel cats. Anyone know ODNR’s plan? I do think I saw a school of baitfish but not positive.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

The perch are definitely stunted in there. Same size year after year.


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm not sure they have a plan


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

John Garwood said:


> I'm not sure they have a plan


I know what my plan is, free perch stocking and bait.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Contact Josh Shields, the game warden for our area. He was the driving factor for allowing fishing & boats on the reservoir.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I know a couple people that took numerous limits of good keeper perch out of that reservoir this summer. The key is to stay mobile, if all you're catching is little perch, then move because that's all you're going to catch. I went there myself and the only thing I caught was probably 30 tiny annoying catfish.


----------



## bassassain (May 30, 2013)

Anyone have a depth chart or structure map of the reservoir?? I’ve scoured and had zero luck… went out yesterday and did alright, they were pumping a ton of water in and I tried my luck at the release but bites were random and scattered. Did manage a few keepers but didn’t keep any. I live close so it’s a fun little spot to poke around, but from the bank it’s a really tough lake to read.. just endless riprap… so if anyone finds a chart/map that would be HUGE 🙏🏻🤙🏻


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

bassassain said:


> Anyone have a depth chart or structure map of the reservoir?? I’ve scoured and had zero luck… went out yesterday and did alright, they were pumping a ton of water in and I tried my luck at the release but bites were random and scattered. Did manage a few keepers but didn’t keep any. I live close so it’s a fun little spot to poke around, but from the bank it’s a really tough lake to read.. just endless riprap… so if anyone finds a chart/map that would be HUGE 🙏🏻🤙🏻


There is no structure, I have directly emailed them asking. They can’t add any since the purpose is the water not fishing. They told me it’s deepest is 40-45, no map yet.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I have always figured that those upground reservoirs are just big bowls? We have two here in Sunbury, and that's how I always approached them


----------



## bassassain (May 30, 2013)

I suppose “structure” wasn’t the right word, I just meant the drop offs, points, etc. I did see some weeds earlier this summer from the kayak but didn’t fish, just paddled around for a bit. I’d love to get out on the yak soon and do some jigging but without electronics it would be rad to at least have a depth chart to know where those deep flats are(if there is any..?)


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

bassassain said:


> Anyone have a depth chart or structure map of the reservoir?? I’ve scoured and had zero luck… went out yesterday and did alright, they were pumping a ton of water in and I tried my luck at the release but bites were random and scattered. Did manage a few keepers but didn’t keep any. I live close so it’s a fun little spot to poke around, but from the bank it’s a really tough lake to read.. just endless riprap… so if anyone finds a chart/map that would be HUGE 🙏🏻🤙🏻


I might be able to help if I knew what upground reservoir you guys are talking about. Seems everyone here knows the place but I’m not seeing where anyone has posted the name. Lots of them in central Ohio.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I was assuming Marysville since the main talk was of perch, but you know what happens when you assume


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Workingman said:


> I was assuming Marysville since the main talk was of perch, but you know what happens when you assume


I’ve caught perch in every upground I’ve fished lol


----------

